# Reciclaje de motor y control de lavadora Direct Drive.



## zafiroboss (Ago 1, 2019)

Hola todos! 
Que opinan, tengo una idea y duda. Se puede hackear la placa de control de una lavadora Direct Drive para controlar el motor libremente? 
Se podría poner un potenciómetro para controlar las rpm del motor? 
Supongo que es muy general y faltó de detalles específicos y depende de la placa pero que opinan, se podría de alguna forma? 
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2019)

zafiroboss dijo:


> Hola todos!
> Que opinan, tengo una idea y duda. Se puede hackear la placa de control de una lavadora Direct Drive para controlar el motor libremente?
> Se podría poner un potenciómetro para controlar las rpm del motor?
> _*Supongo que es muy general y faltó de detalles específicos*_ y depende de la placa pero que opinan, se podría de alguna forma?
> Gracias de antemano!



*¡ Correcto !*

Seguramente se puede "hackear", pero habría que, mínimamente, ver imágenes del motor y su placa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2019)

Si es direct-drive seguramente lleve un inversor que controla la velocidad del motor...


----------



## zafiroboss (Ago 2, 2019)

Gracias por la rápida respuesta! 
La donante es una lavadora LG modelo: 
F10B8NDPA.
Lleva motor trifasico, directo al tambor y el driver es un variador, supongo que habrá que puentear la seguridad de la puerta y los sensores de nivel/presión de agua y no caigo ahora si lleva más. 

Luego subo fotos de la placa pero esta viene sellada con resina o algo parecido para protección de la humedad y para que no se manipule como aquí pretendo jejeje espero les parezca un proyecto interesante pues no encontré nada en Internet y podría ser muy útil y divertido pero sin su ayuda dudo que lo consiga. 

Para que hagan una idea de la obsolescencia programada, esta lavadora, costó como 400€ y no tiene ni 5 años, me la dono un amigo pues le dijeron que la reparación costaba más de la mitad de una nueva. 

La avería?? La cruceta completamente deshecha por la corrosión, solo la cruceta nueva vale 70€!! Me parece una lastima que por eso se deseche una lavadora de alta gama pero éste es el mundo que tenemos ahora de consumismo...

Sí! Podría repararla, incluso he pensado hacer una cruceta nueva de acero inoxidable que me costaría mucho menos pero la tentación de experimentar con este motor y el driver me puede ya que no necesito la lavadora y me evito gasto. Por otro lado no se consiguen este tipo de lavadoras para desguace fácilmente y para mi tiene más valor como material de experimentos que como lavadora por el tipo de motor y driver que lleva. 

Ojalá puedan ayudarme, aunque solo sea usando el driver a las velocidades de fabrica de lavado y distintos centrifugados pero sin el tiempo de los programas de lavado. Si no siempre me queda usar un variador de motor trifásico pero son bastante caros...

Por cierto, creen que el driver aguantaría si funciona mucho más tiempo del que tienen los programas? por tener suficiente disipación de calor? Como ya les dije la placa viene cubierta de resina y no hay ventilación forzada.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2019)

Primero medir con osciloscopio la tensión de alimentación de cada fase del bobinado a ver si algún driver comercial serviría ?


----------



## zafiroboss (Ago 2, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero medir con osciloscopio la tensión de alimentación de cada fase del bobinado a ver si algún driver comercial serviría ?



Hola, gracias por la idea aunque de eso no tengo duda, he visto gente que usa el motor con drivers  patineta eléctrica a 36v de batería. Tengo que medirlo pero yo diría que va a la tensión de red pues a 36v decían que faltaba fuerza. 
Sea como sea la intención es usar el control que viene en la lavadora. Cuando pueda subiré fotos de la placa y motor, es posible que sea la semana próxima. 
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2019)

zafiroboss dijo:


> Sea como sea la intención es usar el control que viene en la lavadora


 
Si viene encapsulado  dificil . . . 

Primero ponelo a funcionar cómo lavadora , una vez logrado , desvestile la resina con removedor gel metido en bolsa de nylon una semana y luego veríamos .


----------



## zafiroboss (Ago 3, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si viene encapsulado  dificil . . .
> 
> Primero ponelo a funcionar cómo lavadora , una vez logrado , desvestile la resina con removedor gel metido en bolsa de nylon una semana y luego veríamos .



En mi análisis del controlador supongo que habrá un variador y la parte de programas que controla el variador en tiempo y velocidad. O será que han diseñado el chip de control con todo en uno y habría que sacar el chip y programarlo como se hace para los autos?

espero  sirva de algo


----------



## Mishra (Oct 7, 2022)

*H*ola chicos, encontré este hilo aunque un poco antiguo, se me adapta a mis necesidades actuales. Tengo uno de esos motores de mi propia lavadora la cual tras unos 8 años de uso, ha tenido la mala idea de romperse la unión del tambor con el eje de salida del motor y la solución que me daban era el cambio integro del tambor con su nuevo eje junto con todos los retenes y rodamientos, con un presupuesto de casi 400€, por lo que opté por comprar una nueva.

Mi intención es modificar el motor y con él hacer un monopatín. Para ello hay modificar el cableado de sus bobinas, es decir ahora tiene un total de 36 bobinas 12 por fase, las 12 bobinas de cada fase están todas conectadas en serie, puesto que trabaja directamente de 220VAC y en el controlador la rectifica y filtra, esos 220VAC se transforman de 310VCC, lo que hace que cada fase reciba unos impulsos cuadrados de 310V, si los dividimos por las 12 bobinas de cada fase, por bobina recibe 25.8V.

Mi intención es modificarlo y conectar grupos de 2 bobinas en serie de lo que salen 6 grupos que se conectarían en paralelo, esto me permitiría usarlo con una batería de 48V, o hacerlo en grupos de 3 bobinas en serie y hacerlo funcionar a 60V, dependerá del driver y batería que consiga, o que sea más adecuado para este proyecto, a lo que os pido consejo, ya que sobre esto no tengo demasiada experiencia.
Tambien estoy estudiando si puedo hacerle una carcasa mas adecuada para el fin que quiero darle.
Según avance en el proyecto iré notificandolo.
Gracias a todos.


----------

